# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  رحلة إلى جزيرة كيش الإيرانية

## أبو سلطان

*جزيرة كيش الإيرانية* 
*كثيرون ممن كتبوا عن جزيرة كيش لكن أمور الحياة الاقتصادية دائما تتغير و تتجدد لذلك أحببت أن أكتب عنها الآن حديثا* 
*و قد أحضرت لكم هنا منها بعض الصور لتبين مدى تقدم هذه الجزيرة و تطورها الحثيث و كثرة معالمها الأثرية و حدائقها الكبرى* 
*كيش هي دبي إيران و هي متنفس اقتصادي لإيران و الإيرانيين*  
*هي فعلا جزيرة فيها من حرية التجارة العالمية بلا حدود إلى درجة أني أتناول حبوب فيتامين لا توجد إلا في منشأها أمريكا و لا توجد في دول الخليج أو العالم بأسره لكنها في كيش موجودة* 
*فكل إيراني يحلم أن يذهب إلى دبي لشراء حاجياته التي لا يجدها في مناطق إيران الأخرى، يستطيع أن يذهب إلى جزيرة كيش فيلقى ما يريد شرائه و بنفس السعر تقريبا* 
*و إذا أردت أن تذهب إلى جزيرة كيش فاذهب إليها هذه الأيام تقريبا أي بين أشهر 11 و 2 ميلادي لأن الرطوبة فيها مرتفعة في الأشهر الأخرى* 
*و كذلك أنصحك أن لا تحمل عملتهم التومان بل يجب عليك حمل الدرهم الإماراتي فقط* 
*و الذهاب إلى كيش لا يتطلب فيزا لكل أبناء العالم* 
*و عليك بحمل دراهمك في جيبك لأن بطاقات الائتمان لا تعمل هناك* 
*و الفنادق فيها الغالي و فيها الرخيص فـ 5 نجوم موجودة و بلا نجوم أيضا موجودة و كلهم جيدين للسكن و أقل سعر للفندق 200 درهم غرفة لنفرين* 
*الجزيرة صالحة لسياحة 5 أيام بالراحة أو أكثر ففيها ما يكفي من معالم و سياحة و بحر* 
*تذهب للجزيرة عن طريق دبي بمبلغ 500 درهم ذهابا و إيابا* 
*أجرة التاكسي من المطار إلى الفنادق 20 درهما* 
*التجوال في المدينة و بين الفنادق 5 درهم و إلى خارج المدينة 10 درهم أما إذا ركبت الباص فالكلفة 1 درهم فقط* 
*الأكل فيها غالي قليلا فالوجبة الثقيلة تكلف بين 60 درهما فما فوق و الخفيفة مع الشاي 20 درهما إماراتيا*

*يتبع ...*

----------


## LUCKY

عزيز ابو سلطان 

معلومات رااااائعه و سمعت عن هذة الجزيزه من قبل و المعلومات التي طرحته تشجع على الذهاب و لاكن لم يتم عرض الصور ارجو ان لا تبخل علينا بالصور 

تحياتي

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم* 
*حاضر أخي الكريم LUCKY*  
*تفضل هذي أول دفعة من الصور تحت الحساب لدبي إيران:*

**
* مفرق طرق و أنت قادم من الشاطيء مشي*

**
*نت كافيه مفتوح أعتقد الساعة بـ 5 درهم*

**
*اسناك بار لأكل السندويشات، السندويشة بـ 10 و الشاي بـ 10 درهم* 

**
*مدخل لأحد المجمعات الكبيره*

**
*و أنت ماش في الطريق ترى شلالات اصطناعية غاية فب الجمال*

**
*و أنت قادم من البحر يوافيك هذا المجمع اللطيف*
**
*واجهة لأحد الفنادق*

*و سوف أتحدث أكثر و أضع صور أكثر عنما يوجد في هذه الجزير في الحلقات القادمة إن شاء الله* 
*يتبع ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك الله الف عافية يبو سلطان

----------


## عوامية وأفتخر

يسلمووو على المعلومات والصور.

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم*

*لي رجاء من مشرفينا الكرام بنقل موضوعي هذا إلى قسم التصوير الضوئي لأني لما وضعته هما كانت اعيوني مزغللة و ما شفت الضوئي لأنه فرع* 

*كما أتمنى الضوئي أن يكون منتدى أصل قائم بذاته لأن حتكون فيه صور كثيرة مع الزمن و بهالطريقة الناس ما اتشوفه أو ما اتشوف له أهمية*

*و شكرا سلفا*

----------


## همس الصمت

الله يعطيك الف عافية أخوي على الصور الروعة
ما كأنها في إيران الامكان حركات مرة ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
وفي إنتظار لبقية الصور ..
تحياتي العطرة لك ..
دمت بخير ..

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم* 
*أشكر أولا مشرفاتنا الكريمات على حسن تعاملهم الراقي و نقل الموضوع و خصوصا الأخت همس الصمت لمرورها أيضا على الصفحة* 
*و على المرور أيضا أشكر الأخت مشرفتنا عفاف الهدى و الأخت عوامية و افتخر*  
*و لنتابع الحديث:* 
** 
*هذه هي جزيرة كيش و تقع في الخليج العربي و مساحتها تقريبا 15 كم عرضا و 70 كيلوا متر طولا و تبعد عن دبي حوالي 55 دقيقة بالطائرة* 
*و لها عدة رحلات في اليوم من دبي من الصالة رقم 2 حوالي أربع رحلات تقريبا ذهابا و أياب و ذكر البعض ممن كتبوا عن رحلاتها أن هناك زحمة و بعض التلاعب في الحجوزات من الجانب الإيراني فإني لم ألمس شيء من ذلك أبدا بل الطائرة كانت في وقتها تطير من الجانبين بواسطة طيران كيش و أيضا لها رحلات قليلة من الشارجة* 
*و بها حدائق عدة كما ذكرت منها حديقة الغزلان و الحديقة المائية و أشهرها حديقة الدلفين و هي كبيرة جدا و مصنوعة على شكل خيمة مترامية الأطراف من الشبك الحديدي القوي مدعومة بقوائم عملاقة و ذلك لكي لا تهرب الطيور الكثيرة المتواجدة فيها*

*و تذكرة الدخول فيها 90 درهم و أجرة التاكسي 10 دراهم*

*و بها مدينة تاريخية تحت الأرض اتجنن* 
*و في المرة القادمة سوف أتابع بالكلام و لعله يكون أقل لكي لا أتعبكم لكن سوف أضع لكم صور أكثر*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

صوور رائعه لمكاان اروع يعطيك العاافيه اخووي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يسلموا على المعلومات والصور*

*يخليك ربي لحبابك*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..



ماش ـاء الله تبااارك الرح ـمن ..


بـ ص ـراحه أول مره أس ــمع بهالـ ج ـزيره ..


رغ ـم كثرة زوار إيران من المقربين لي بس ماس ـمعت عنها من قبل !!


باين علي المكان روووع ــه بقوووه ..


ع ـليك بالـ ع ــااافيه خ ــيي ..


ومـ ش ـكوور على مـ ش ـاركتنا بالـ ص ــور الـ ج ـميله ،،


وإفااادتنا بالمـ ع ـلومات الإض ــافيه ..


ربي يـ ع ـطيك الـ ع ــااافيه ..


بإنتظار تتمة ماس ـبق ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم* 
*شكرا لكل من شرفني بزيارته لصفحتي هذه و علق و كتب* 
*فالأخوات:*  
*جوري* 
*أنين القلب* 
*و شوق المحبة* 
*ما قصرو زارو و اتفاعلوا مع الموضوع*  
*فألف شكر لهم* 
*و هذه صور أخرى من جزيرة كيش الإيرانية:* 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
*يتبع ...*

----------


## فرح

يسلموووو عموو ابو سلطان
معلومااااااات جدا راااائعه 
والصووور جناااان ورهيييييييبه 
تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العاافيه 
نشتاااق الى المزييييييد 
دمت ودااام عطاااائك الممـــــــــــيز
اجمل التاحااياا واعطرها بحب المصطفى وآله الطاهرين

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
ماشاء الله 
المكان كتييييييييييييييييييير كتير حلو
صار نفسي أروح لهناك ياريت  :bigsmile: 
عن جد أجنااااااااااان الصور
وأيضاً المعلومات
تشكرااااااااااااااات أخوي أبو سلطان
على الطرح الأكثر من رااائع
يسلم دياتك يارب
وربي يعطيك ألف عافيه
في أمان الله وحفظه
وبإنتظااااار المزيييد
تقبل أرق تحيه مني 


أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا
 :embarrest:

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم*

*على شان نتابع هالموضوع باحط ليكم صور من حديقة الدلفين الكبرى و هي عبارة عن خيمة مترامية الأطراف مليئة بالأشجار المختلفة مشبكة من الأعلى لكي لا تهرب منها الطيور:*

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

*و غدا سوف أتحدث لكم عن ملاحظة هامة في الكثير من أطفالنا الصغار لم أرها في أطفال إيران*

*فإلى غد*

----------


## كبرياء

*مره مره رووعهـ ....}* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ...* 
*لآعدمـ ...* 
*تحيـآآتوو ....}* 
*كبريـآآء ...~*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ،،*

*روووووعهـ الص ـــور ،،*

*واول مرهـ اسمع عن الجزيرهـ :) ،،*

*ربي يع ــــــطيك الف عاافيه ،،*

*مآانحرم جديدكـ ،،*

*وبإنتظآر التكملهـ :)*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم* 
*و هذه جولة و لعلها الأخيرة من صور كيش و هي تمثل مدينة تاريخية مكتشفة* 
*تحت الأرض وقد اخترت لكم غالبيتها من النت للوضوح الأفظل:* 
** 
** 
** 
** 
**

*و هذا فندق سوف يبنى على ماء البحر تقليدا لسعفة دبي*

*و دمتم بألف خير*

----------


## $ روز $

يسلموووووو على المعلومات و الصور الحلووووووووووووه ..

يعطيك ربي العافيه ..

تقبل مروري ..

روز !!

----------


## أبو سلطان

> يسلموووووو على المعلومات و الصور الحلووووووووووووه ..
> 
> يعطيك ربي العافيه ..
> 
> تقبل مروري ..
> 
> روز !!



 هذي أيام السفر إليها لأنها مثل ديرتنا هذي حارة رطبه

و شكرا

----------

